# A Canadian Victory : Mons, 1918



## Maestro (May 24, 2009)

Greetings ladies and gentlemen.

A few important battles in WWI were won due to Canadian troops, or with major help coming from the Canadian Corp. (Well, at least from what we can see on the CBC and Historia channel.) So I decided to make a serie of threads about our different victories in WWI. Here is the fourth one : Mons.

Although Mons was the last Allied victory of WWI, info on it are next to inexistant. Also, some sources varies about who had the idea of pushing toward Mons so close to the end of the war. Some says it was British High Command who wanted it, some other says that in fact they were rather reluctant to risk the lives of troops on the last day of the war and that it was General Currie's (the leader of the Canadian Corps) idea who insisted to continue the attack.

Taken from : WarMuseum.ca - History of the First World War - Battles and Fighting



> The Canadians captured the Belgian city of Mons on the last day of the war, 11 November 1918.
> 
> *Back to Mons*
> In the final month of the war, Allied forces pushed ahead on all fronts. The Canadians, having lost more than 40,000 killed and wounded since August, closed on Mons, a city of huge symbolic value. From here, British troops had staged an epic fighting retreat in the early days of the war, delaying the Germans in their advance towards Paris but suffering heavily in the process. Now, the Canadians had a chance to capture Mons on the last day of the war.
> ...


----------

